# Maxi Torque Rite and the PM935TV



## HighWall (Feb 5, 2017)

I just installed the MTR on my PM935TV.  It's working well, but installing the control panel is a little tricky.  Anybody have pictures of the installation on this model?  The suggested mountings were impacted by the motor switch box on top and the fine feed wheel in front.  I ended up putting it behind the feed rate lever, using the two rear screws to mount the buttons, but it's a bit tight in that position.  I'm trying to avoid drilling and tapping more holes than I had to.  Otherwise very satisfied.


----------



## dieselshadow (Feb 5, 2017)

What are we talking about? Can you elaborate, perhaps add some pics?


----------



## Sandia (Feb 5, 2017)

HighWall said:


> I just installed the MTR on my PM935TV.  It's working well, but installing the control panel is a little tricky.  Anybody have pictures of the installation on this model?  The suggested mountings were impacted by the motor switch box on top and the fine feed wheel in front.  I ended up putting it behind the feed rate lever, using the two rear screws to mount the buttons, but it's a bit tight in that position.  I'm trying to avoid drilling and tapping more holes than I had to.  Otherwise very satisfied.



Highwall, some pictures would really help.  I have an MTR on my Acer E-Mill if you would like to see the pictures of it.


----------



## HighWall (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## HighWall (Feb 8, 2017)

I suppose the best plan would be to just fab a different mounting plate and put it somewhere else.  The instructions say to mount the switch above the quill feed lever, but the power switch for the mill is in the way.  As an alternate, the instructions suggest mounting the switch to the front of the quill feed lever, but the hand wheel is in the way.  I put it behind and it's workable, but tight.  Not like an inadvertent touch would move that lever, though, so maybe I'll just leave it the way it is.  I've been tied up with my Clausing 5914 and getting the VFD hooked up and programmed.  Not that hard with a little tech support, but it has been a distraction.


----------



## mksj (Feb 8, 2017)

I would suggest you consider relocating the motor switch box, on my mill it is further up on the head.  The MaxiTorque actuator buttons are usually mounted as shown below.  It may also be possible to redesign the mounting plate so it sits next to the motor switch box. I ended up using remote momentary buttons for start stop, but retaining the upper switch for rotation direction.


----------



## Sandia (Feb 8, 2017)

Hiwall, good looking pictures.  I mounted mine exactly the same way.


----------



## catoctin (Feb 10, 2017)

Hiwall, checkout this old post of mine: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pm935-tv-arrives.25906/.   I built my own power drawbar mounted it on a custom bracket that is attached using two of the vent screw holes.   The control is then mounted just above the spindle brake up front on the machine.  It allows me to apply the brake and press the controls with one hand while swapping tooling.

The bracket feet were contoured to match the curvature of the mill and straddle the vent cover but are not in contact with it.


----------



## Stonebriar (Feb 10, 2017)

This not mine but I stole the picture someone installed that I liked. He moved the other controls to the head.  Also how hard of a job was it to do?

Rick


----------

